
Patagonia, Quick to Close, Could Be Last to Reopen - imagetic
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/12/business/patagonia-reopening-coronavirus.html
======
Etheryte
As someone who buys some of my gear from Patagonia, I'm very surprised to find
their e-commerce was closed in North America — because it wasn't in Europe. I
had numerous items delivered during the given time frame and I can't help but
wonder what makes the operations different. Are the logistics more centralized
in North America as opposed to Europe, or is something else at play here?

In general though, I have no doubt that Patagonia will be fine in the long
run. They're a phenomenal brand with a cult following for all the right
reasons: they're environmentally aware and active about it, have very clear
principles they stand for and making money isn't by far the first of those.

